#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-10-10
<pvl1> hello
<pvl1> woa kool never heard of pacs
<rmg51> next meeting is Sat. the 15th
<pvl1> where at
<rmg51> http://pacsnet.org/
<rmg51> if your anywhere near Willow Grove :-D
<pvl1> i am actually
<pvl1> i wish i could find some like computer related work in the area
<rmg51> the Linux Sig meets at 1 pm
<pvl1> sig? and u mean for pacsnet?
<rmg51> special interest group
<rmg51> there are a bunch of different meetings throughout the day
<rmg51> starting at 8 am
<pvl1> ah ok, but i may be busy working, maybe not, idk yet. but like, whats the point of these groups?
<rmg51> learn, contribute
<rmg51> http://pacsnet.org/
<pvl1> i shall investigate
<pvl1> wanna tell me where i can get a job working with computers now?
<rmg51> that will give you an idea of what is happening during the day
<InHisName> you, me and 19,998 others are all looking for job in IT, computers or whatever, pvl1
<pvl1> maybe we should start our own company then!!
<InHisName> Can't call ourselves "geek squad" that's taken already.
<pvl1> squadgeek
<InHisName> Hmm, not quite the same pizzaz, buuut....
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> 0/
<JonathanD> hey rmg51
<rmg51> hey JonathanD
<JonathanD> Whats up?
<rmg51> just us
<rmg51> otherwise the same old thing
<rmg51> getting ready for work and reading the morning paper
<JonathanD> yup
<InHisName> getting kids ready for school bus
<teddy-dbear> morning
<InHisName> Now gone to school and back to computer and re-arranging computer room in basement.
<JonathanD> Howdy MutantTurkey
<MutantTurkey> hey man
<MutantTurkey> what's up?
<JonathanD> Nothing much.
<MutantTurkey> doode I am freaking out, my new laptop is broken :|
<InHisName> drunken rage ? MutantTurkey
<MutantTurkey> no drunken rage
<MutantTurkey> I don't do drunken rages, I am not yet 21
<MutantTurkey> what the hell lenovo, it's a 1200 dollar laptop. it shouldn't break in 3 weeks
<JonathanD> :(
<JonathanD> Whats wrong with it?
<MutantTurkey> the screen/lid is coming apart
<JonathanD> now thats just fail.
<MutantTurkey> let me upload pics h/o
<jedijf> karma, it got broken at that protest thingy
<MutantTurkey> jedijf: it didn't even leave the bag
<MutantTurkey> it broke when I opened the lit
<jedijf> but regardless, that sucks *bigtime*
<MutantTurkey> it just cracked
<MutantTurkey> I wasn't applying ridiculous pressure on it
<MutantTurkey> http://imgur.com/nRWa5,Ycm8G#1
<MutantTurkey> http://imgur.com/nRWa5,Ycm8G#0
<MutantTurkey> see pictures
<MutantTurkey> jedijf: ^
<jedijf> that doesn't look like a breadk, looks more like it's coming apart whre it's supposed to if you need to replace lcd
<jedijf> reshoot that 0 one, the 1 one looks like bezel separating
<MutantTurkey> thats wha tI thought at one
<MutantTurkey> thats wha tI thought at first
<MutantTurkey> but actually the way to replace the lcd is different
<MutantTurkey> I , i looked at the driections
<MutantTurkey> sorry, konversation acting up.
<MutantTurkey> At first I thought that was it, I read the hardware manual and it isn't how you replac ethe screen
<jedijf> is there any crack, which wasn't part of their design?
<jedijf> did you try 'snapping' it back in place?
<MutantTurkey> nope
<MutantTurkey> I don't want to risk it.
<MutantTurkey> because its only one side
<jedijf> haha ok, it's new
<MutantTurkey> any ideas
<MutantTurkey> i posted on the lenovo forums
<jedijf> it seems that the bezel (albeit an odd spot) just opened....usually bezel opening feels like you're going to break it
<jedijf> i would snap it back, but it's not mine, and most of my equipment looks like that anyway
<jedijf> so what's in that part of the plastic? speakers?
<MutantTurkey>  nothing
<jedijf> webcam?
<MutantTurkey> maybe acess to the webcam
<MutantTurkey> yes
<MutantTurkey> thats it
<jedijf> so prolly webcam and mic
<jedijf> snap it back
<MutantTurkey> mics at bottom
<MutantTurkey> by keys
<MutantTurkey> it won't snap back
<MutantTurkey> nothing to snap into.
<MutantTurkey> it's sort of just wobbling there
<jedijf> start at edge where it's still attached and ziplock baggy it
<MutantTurkey> ?
<jedijf> apply front and back pressure where it's still attached, and slide that pressure along the opening, resealing the bezel
<jedijf> like the children do, when they assemble it
<MobileTurkey> jedijf: reading forums. known issue = covered under warranty = i can send back
<jedijf> do that
<MobileTurkey> will do
<MobileTurkey> class is up, be back later
<InHisName> So he's gonna have to send it back.  Too bad there wasn't an exchange place for Lenovo s locally.
<InHisName> Boy ! you Unity haters have it easy !   Didja see the new Win8 layout yet ?   Whew !   I think I like unity much better than that !  Took me 40 minutes of reading on how to shutdown.  Ugggh.
<musetux> Greetings All! My name is Tony, I registered for the Release party on the 13th, and just wanted to take a second and introduce myself. ive been an Ubuntu user since
<musetux> 7.04, and this is the first time I'm meeting local users. I look forward to meeting some of you the 13th and becoming more active in the Ubuntu community in the future.
<MutantTurkeyX> hey
<MutantTurkeyX> musetux: it's much more fun when you meet all these, uh characters
<musetux> Im pretty Stoked! Im kinda tired of being the one explaining Linux, OpenSource, Ubuntu, etc
<MutantTurkeyX> yeah
<MutantTurkeyX> it is nice to be among fellow people who understand what you are talking about xD
<musetux> swaping ideas, and learning from other users is how i seem to learn the fastest. plus the overall community concept is refreshing theses days.
<beta0x64_> Am I the only one that has a hard time making pretty looking buttons in GIMP? :(
<beta0x64_> read: I suck at graphic design.
<knightzero> beta0x64_: You are not alone.
<beta0x64_> knightzero: This makes web design an uphill battle
 * beta0x64_ slaps beta0x64
<MutantTurkeyX> dude, pretty buttons are not the key to good design...
<beta0x64_> They sure bring it together.
<MutantTurkeyX> you need FLASHING scrolling marquee's following the mouse..
<MutantTurkeyX> right?
<MutantTurkeyX> and blinking backgrounds
<beta0x64_> I use PHP and Blueprint CSS
<beta0x64_> oh snap you're right. that'll totally spruce up my portfolio
<MutantTurkeyX> indeed
<knightzero> MutantTurkeyX: content creation and seisures go hand in hand.
<MutantTurkeyX> hehe
<beta0x64_> I'm overwhelmed.
<beta0x64_> I don't know if I should go with something like apache tomcat or django or cakephp or fuck it and go embedded systems
<beta0x64_> sorry language
<MobileTurkey> I hate CMS's... they are trolls
<beta0x64_> I need to learn them for $$$
<MobileTurkey> but I don't know much abut django
<musetux> Im just starting Django, it's pretty sweet!
<teddy-dbear> no potty mouth around the teddy bear :-/
<beta0x64_> yes.
<beta0x64_> I am a CS student and a bit overwhelmed at what I should do
<beta0x64_> I've been programming for years, but I have commitment issues
<MobileTurkey> I am a education student, but i should be a programming student
<beta0x64_> what do :(
<MobileTurkey> what do?
<beta0x64_> what do I do?
<MobileTurkey> quit your job, move to alaska, profit.
<musetux> My 2 cents: find the language you find most comfortable with and master it, make it you B!$@h. then spreadout from there
<MobileTurkey> learn C
<MobileTurkey> always learn C
<MobileTurkey> you can learn wishy washy languages like python and ruby later, but you should understand *how* and *why* certain things operate
<MobileTurkey> as an exersize
<knightzero> MobileTurkey: how different is C++ from C - C++ is the next programming course I have in my roster this year, just wondering how useful it will be.
<MobileTurkey> C++ is usefuly
<MobileTurkey> but also much more complicated imho
<beta0x64_> fudge
<MobileTurkey> it's easy to start with though
<MobileTurkey> it just has many entities
<MobileTurkey> http://harm.cat-v.org/
<MobileTurkey> whoops
<MobileTurkey> http://harmful.cat-v.org
<MobileTurkey> has some quotes about C++
<knightzero> The dean of my program scholded me for taking a Visual Basic course to start out....not that they offered me anything else on the first day.
<MobileTurkey> there ya go: http://harmful.cat-v.org/software/c++/
<MobileTurkey> VB is uh...
<MobileTurkey> lol
<knightzero> yeah, that's what I've heard from just about everyone else.
<MobileTurkey> C++, it's like nailing legs on an dog to make an octopus
<knightzero> I'm not sure whether to be excited or frightened by some of these statements.
<MobileTurkey> I dunno
<MobileTurkey>  I have to work with C++ and i find it to be less concise and more confusing.
<MobileTurkey> there are nice tutorials on the internet though
<jedijf> musetux: welcome, can't wait to meet you at the release party
<jedijf> beta0x64: i liked the 'comfort' statement, it's more about the driver than the vehicle
<TheEvilPhoenix> i wish i could get away to get to the release party, but alas College takes priority >.>
<TheEvilPhoenix> s/the/a/
<jedijf> TheEvilPhoenix: you can have your own at college!
<jedijf> any day
<jedijf> just announce it
<MutantTurkey> i did post linux signs
<MutantTurkey> but no one answerd :[
<MutantTurkey> at mccc
<jedijf> it's really not that hard...actually, it's nothing
<TheEvilPhoenix> jedijf:  announce where?  mailing list?  there's not enough linux users here :/
<TheEvilPhoenix> nor in the HBG area
<jedijf> find a spot...tell them what you are planning...announce it...field of dreams...they will come
<MutantTurkey> bring your companion cube just in case
<MutantTurkey> HGB area?
<jedijf> MutantTurkey: i have flyer'd up mccc too
<jedijf> in the past
<MutantTurkey> :|
<MutantTurkey> yep
<jedijf> harrisburg, btw
<MutantTurkey> even the techie kids are just fools
<MutantTurkey> using w7, learning java...
<MutantTurkey> fools
<MutantTurkey> I pity the fool that learns java
<jedijf> nothing wqrong with /learning/ anything
 * jedijf loks at his vb for dos developer boxed set
<MutantTurkey> learning how to build bombs, learning how to torture kittens, learning how to steal from honest store owners...
<musetux> jedijf: Thanks I look forward to it.
<jedijf> all good things
<MutantTurkey> the party is thursday?
<jedijf> yes
<MutantTurkey> cool
<jedijf> broken laptops not allowed
<MutantTurkey> :[
<MutantTurkey> I have band practice for my church anyway
<MutantTurkey> seems like I am the in house bass player these days
<jedijf> i started in church
<jedijf> ended there too
<MutantTurkey> hah
<MutantTurkey> our band is actually really kicking so I don't mind
<MutantTurkey> show up, play for an hour, play on sunday thats it
<jedijf> our nun could shred
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-10-11
<jthan> Evening everyone
<teddy-dbear> 0/
<beta0x64> hello
<jthan> How are we all tonight?
<teddy-dbear> I'm good
<GeekyAdam> i had a crappy day, but drinking an Octoberfest now, so getting better
<GeekyAdam> hi all, btw
<teddy-dbear> just waiting for Thur. and the release party :-D
<beta0x64>  I'm doing Karnaugh maps
<beta0x64> because I have to :(
<GeekyAdam> night
<pleia2> teddy-dbear: stitch says hi!
<teddy-dbear> hi Stitch :-[
<teddy-dbear> I can't wait to hang out with you on Thur.
<pvl1> hello
<teddy-dbear> 0/
<beta0x64> anyone here do any karnaugh maps, boolean minimization, etc?
 * teddy-dbear hides
<beta0x64> oh it's good fun.
<beta0x64> you should have a go
<beta0x64> </sarcasm>
<teddy-dbear> I should just go to bed 8-)
<beta0x64> too early
<teddy-dbear> bizzy week ;-)
<InHisName> beta0x64: yea LOVED doing those maps way back in school daze
<teddy-dbear> that's it for me
<beta0x64> I have to do 5
<beta0x64> 2 of which have 4 variables
<teddy-dbear> nite-nite
<beta0x64> so 16 row truth table for me
<pvl1> what are they
<InHisName> Yucked it up at many job interviews for several years but, nada.  Not a single tickle that ever used those babies.
<beta0x64> a way of minimizing a boolean expression
<beta0x64> OR
<beta0x64> a way of finding the most optimal circuit
<InHisName> Then you can implement into hardware for least cost in design.
<beta0x64> for example, ' means NOT + means OR and multiplication is AND. (a'b + ab + a'c')(a'd + ab' + ac)
<beta0x64> has the same truth table as (a'b'd + a'c'd + abc)
<beta0x64> you mean you messed it up but still got the job InHisName ?
<InHisName> No, tried to get jobs that used that skill, none EVER did.   Blahhhh
<beta0x64> it could be useful if you can take the time to express your problem as a boolean expression
<beta0x64> I was trying to do that for a stock indicator for my uncle, which it worked pretty well for constructing my if statements, etc
<InHisName> At least none that I ever interviewed anyway.   And I did a lot of them during college.  Just to see what was available out there.
<jthan> What's the weather like in nebraska come winter?
<InHisName> cold, snowy, etc
<InHisName> windy
<jthan> That stinks.
<InHisName> sometimes still and blue sky.   Perfect X-ski weather.
<beta0x64> it's rumored that odor travels farther in the cold
<beta0x64> which doesn't make sense to me since the particles would be more excited in the heat
<InHisName> farther in dry air
<InHisName> less to collide with
<beta0x64> oh that makes sense because it's less dense
<beta0x64> yes
<InHisName> I spent a Christmas in Iowa (Near Nebraska) once.  More fun than staying in Fla for holidays.  I usually went to VT or NH for christmas break.   My one time to play in snow while living in tropics the rest of the year.
<beta0x64> sounds delightful
<InHisName> I have lotta fond memories of packing tent, sleeping bag and going to northeast, WV or IA for christmas holidays with NO reservation and had a blast.   Tent was in case I didn't make it or no room at inn sorta thing.
<InHisName> Only 2 diff years did I ever get chance to camp out the whole night.  The rest it was carried around for no reason except for possible emergencies.
<jthan> lol
<jthan> I love your stories IHN
<InHisName> Now you got me missing that sort of thing again.
<InHisName> Need to find place that rents x-ski s for kid sizes.
<jthan> I've never tried cross country skiing
<InHisName> Just yesterday, I dusted of my tandem.  Droped the back seat to minimum. and YES! my foster daughter barely fit on it.  So we had nice long neighborhood ride on all roads bounded by busy roads.  About hour to do them all.
<InHisName> s/of/off/
<jthan> nice
<InHisName> She's only 8 (this week) but nearly 5' tall already.   Still not good at stopping for signs, cars,e tc.   Tandem fixes that issue.
<InHisName> Hey, my beta0x64 - don't cha wanna talk about karnaugh maps any more ?
<InHisName> s/my/mr./
<beta0x64> Well I was doing them but now I'm relaxing
<beta0x64> It hurts my head to do something so monotonous
<InHisName> finished already, snif snif
<beta0x64> I'm wondering if I should go eat some Wendy's now or later
<beta0x64> now I am not finished
<beta0x64> no*
<beta0x64> I am on b out of a,b,c,d,e :(
<beta0x64> there was another question before though
<InHisName> skip wendy an have a long blast of a time!
<beta0x64> >: (
<beta0x64> but that meager leftover taco from the fridge ain't filling me up
<InHisName> so which is it?   minimizing boolean or maximizing your girth ?
<beta0x64> muahaha. you sound like some nerd's search history
<InHisName> unless you are as skinny as I always was / is.
<beta0x64> I'm 190 pounds
<beta0x64> and I really don't care
<beta0x64> if I'm hungry, I eat
<InHisName> If you were 6'7" then that'd be REAL thin.
<beta0x64> I'm 5'7". And I still don't care.
<InHisName> Then we're both happy with ourselves.  (the most ideal wt)
<beta0x64> I just don't care about my weight at this point.
<beta0x64> I care about surviving until next week :\
<InHisName> I was surviving then too.  I got 100% in digital design 2.
<beta0x64> Well obviously I suck.
<beta0x64> Happy?
<InHisName> I continued that 100% for several more classes in that 5th year.  Brought my gpa up to 3.2 at finish.
<beta0x64> You can inspire me to be healthy all you want; the loss of so many vices simultaneously would drive me insane considering my circumstances.
<InHisName> wrong that was HS,  more like 3.4
<InHisName> Stick with education, be happy just as you are for rest and be successful with that degree.
<beta0x64> That's my plan, though even focusing on developing a career and résumé now has caused a mid-midlife crisis. Though I'm pretty sure the transition from sophomore to junior is supposed to be a shift in looking at work prospects.
<InHisName> So you have a couple of years left to go?   Lucky guy.
<InHisName> Maybe the economy will be stronger by then ?   maaaayyyybe
<beta0x64> 2 if I'm lucky. maybe 2.5 if my 18 credits plan with work doesn't work out
<beta0x64> no if I'm lucky we'll be on the triple dip
<beta0x64> I had to transfer schools and was unsure of whether or not my mom would die, so I was half-time for a term.
<beta0x64> So, now I'm a sophomore and a half ... but I'm full-time again
<InHisName> good for you
<InHisName> mid-life crisis ?   are you a bit over 23  or so ?
<beta0x64> I guess. I just feel like I need to go faster, better, everything but it's so hard to concentrate at home
<beta0x64> I'm 20
<beta0x64> I'll be 21 in July
<InHisName> So you're on normal ed track.  only 47 or so years to retirement.
<InHisName> Don't expect all 47 to be paid though.
<beta0x64> if something catastrophic doesn't happen
<beta0x64> I want to work as a programmer until I can save enough money to start a company.
<InHisName> this last 7, I've worked 2 years.   Rest is living off 'extra' savings.
<InHisName> Nice plan.
<beta0x64> I've realized that you can really only live out of your profits. so you either reduce your spending to accomodate savings or you can make more profits :P
<InHisName> u got that right
<beta0x64> which the stock market is attractive from a computer science perspective because more and more of it is dominated by automated trading
<JonathanD> the whole deal is dominated by automated trading
<JonathanD> Don't let anyone tell you otherwise.
<JonathanD> It's terribly broken from it's "purpose"
<beta0x64> so then you have a cash machine and can save enough profits from that up to put a down payment on a loan from a bank for a company
<InHisName> Still need that 'sensational' idea to base company upon.  Without it its still born.
<beta0x64> and if you advertise enough correctly (which costs money) I think many ideas that are scoffed at would work
<beta0x64> nothing is new
<beta0x64> just do something less people are doing and rebrand it
<beta0x64> I swear I will sink 9 companies to find the tenth
<InHisName> that's one method that works for many
<beta0x64> a: no way man, that's the easy way out
<beta0x64> b: yea man, that's the easy way out!
<beta0x64> I choose b
<pvl1> hello
<beta0x64> greetings
<InHisName> Hi pvl1
<pvl1> so how do the tables find an optimal circuit
<beta0x64> the tables are just a special way of representing a truth table
<beta0x64> they are in a position so that each cell with a 1 is a solution, also called a minterm
<beta0x64> if two 1's are next to each other, then they can be combined (or there is only 1 thing different between them and you take the difference)
<beta0x64> this way you reduce the redundancy
<pvl1> u find that fun?
<beta0x64> no I find it torturous
<beta0x64> but my professor finds it fun to assign it
<beta0x64> probably because it's torturous
<pvl1> thats cruel
<beta0x64> yes it's likely
<pvl1> for what class is it
<beta0x64> "logic & switching theory"
<beta0x64> which so far is just binary for dummies
<beta0x64> more like
<beta0x64> binary: behind the music
<InHisName> Good way to develop solution when programming logic arrays.
<beta0x64> or to at least reduce the time taken to calculate some logical answer
<beta0x64> but honest to goodness, we're not learning how to write one
<beta0x64> we're learning how to do one like a machine...which is a bit silly in my eyes
<beta0x64> "oh you have to learn it to program it" ... exactly, so program it to learn it
<beta0x64> I could see implementing this into an artifical neural network to recognize karnaugh map shapes and reduce that way
<beta0x64> but why?
<InHisName> all are great reasons depending on situation to solve.
<beta0x64> I guess a karnaugh map could be useful for some kind of gray code recognition thingie
<InHisName> yea in a simple form
<beta0x64> but that's so vague and specific. you'd probably have hired a mathematician at that point
<InHisName> The only people I met who DID karnaugh mapping in their career were contractors with Masters and 25+ years experience.    I never got to do much of the 'fun' stuff, The 'super guy' would swoop in do the fun stuff and then leave us with the drudgery of the rest of the work.
<beta0x64> I'm sure he did it by hand, right?
<InHisName> 40 years ago, yea,  prolly not that way today.
<beta0x64> my point...
<InHisName> yea, but 'cause he did karnaugh mapping 40 years ago, he gets the new assignment with new software to do same work.  7 years experience trumps any amount of education.
<beta0x64> which type of experience?
<beta0x64> workplace?
<InHisName> yes, workplace and SPECIFIC.  i.e.  'must have had 7 years working with Windows 7.'   and other idiotic statements.
<JonathanD> typical
<beta0x64> because it might be tough to get workplace experience without an education and without enough free time to master something in that way
<JonathanD> Although my workplace requires 7 years experience with windows 8.
<beta0x64> wow JonathanD you must work at a 0-tier piracy "company"
<InHisName> JonathanD: then how'd you keep your job ?
<JonathanD> InHisName: personally I have 15 years on windows 10
<JonathanD> So I'mm good.
<beta0x64> I'm pretty good at Final Fantasy 8. does that qualify?
<JonathanD> yes.
<beta0x64> excelente
<JonathanD> They're almost the same thing.
<InHisName> might if that is what some HR person is spec'ing.
<beta0x64> rawr random monster attack
<beta0x64> IRQ error
<beta0x64> BSoD :(
<beta0x64> rather, IRQ conflict
<JonathanD> Oh dear.
<JonathanD> windows 98 now? :P
<beta0x64> I wish Windows 98 was the last thing I remembered of that OS
<beta0x64> don't forget, 98SE
<beta0x64> then my all-time personal favorite which I recommend for enterprise servers: windows me
<JonathanD> oh dear.
<JonathanD> beta0x64: I just exclude ME from memory
<JonathanD> people compare vista to ME. those people never used ME.
<beta0x64> I recommend Embedded Windows for all train brakes, turbine blades, and sonar radios
<beta0x64> D:
<JonathanD> heh
<JonathanD> lets use CE. CE is ok.
<beta0x64> ok dumb question
<beta0x64> what does CE stand for?
<beta0x64> I am reading about it on wiki but it won't say :(
<beta0x64> oh
<beta0x64> compact embedded
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> hi JonathanD
<JonathanD> hey
<teddy-dbear> morning
<jedijf> 2 wootoffs
<jedijf> woot and kids
<InHisName> So what did you buy already, jedijf ?
<toggles> beta0x64: lol, we do actually use CE for some train on board systems
<beta0x64> toggles, I think I'll walk
<toggles> lol
<jedijf> http://geekadelphia.com/2011/10/11/ubuntu-release-party-national-mechanics/
<pleia2> :D
<SamuraiAlba> Good bacon to all!
<InHisName> hello, SamuraiAlba, are you having a good bacon time of school ?
<SamuraiAlba> Bacons rockins in school!
<SamuraiAlba> Sorry for the delay.  Was AFS (Away From Sanity)
<SamuraiAlba> Got hired for work study in the Student Success and Testing Center
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-10-12
<pavel__> whats school
<pavel__> *what school
<SamuraiAlba> Cumberland County College in Vineland NJ
<MutantTurkey> Montgomery County CC ftw
<pavel__> hello
<beta0x64> hi
<pavel__> hows it going
<andrew> morning
<pavel__> hello
<beta0x64> I'm trying to decide on a language to work in
<beta0x64> I want to master one programming language but I can't choose
<pavel__> c/C++
<andrew> English
<TheEvilPhoenix> lol
<beta0x64> when I'm asked on a job application "highest education" and I am still in college for my BS
<beta0x64> do I say high school or BS?
<pavel__> HS
<pavel__> thats the last axquired degree
<pavel__> unless you can say that ur currently enrolled in the bs
<beta0x64> pavel__, unfortunately it's not an option. that was what I was hoping wasn't true lol
<beta0x64> I think I want to master PHP
 * beta0x64 waits for flames
<pavel__> ive tried
<pavel__> never got far
<pavel__> realize im not a web type person
<beta0x64> it seems so saturated :(
<beta0x64> I am wondering just how far I have to go to be marketable
<pavel__> well put
<pavel__> uh have working examples
<pavel__> i wish i masterd fotoshop or illustrator
<beta0x64> that's also saturated I think
<pavel__> very.
<pavel__> just like dj software
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> morning JonathanD
<JonathanD> hey rmg51
<rmg51> 0/
<InHisName> morning to u 2
<jedijf> still wooting off
<teddy-dbear> morning
<jedijf> morning
<InHisName> still buying things at woot, jedijf ?
<jedijf> fighting
<jedijf> hard
<jedijf> don't think i bought anything yesterday...2 close calls
<InHisName> There was a nice lappy for only $499 for those with income.
<jedijf> InHisName: which one, i was fighting off the samsung for 5 and change
<jedijf> i feel weaker today
<InHisName> Awwww
<InHisName> How come you are not one of those die hards that buy one each of everything ?   How do they find time to open and use each item even if no job at all?
<teddy-dbear> only one day to go! :-[
<teddy-dbear> PAR...TAY!!!
<jthan> Morning everyone
<InHisName> Howdy jthan
<jthan> What's going on?
<InHisName> installed win8 for grins.   Kinda slow in vbox.  Menu system more 'alien' than even unity.
<JonathanD> InHisName: I have it on a lenovo tablet.
<JonathanD> an x200
<jthan> Fun stuff
<InHisName> HP sent me note yesterday that my HP tablet is coming in 2 weeks.  Wierd.... they said they were making more to satisfy all the orders during the inventory blow-out pricing in Aug.
<InHisName> Also re-organizing my 'computer-room' in my basement.
<InHisName> Trying to fit everything into it.   HAH !   Really old stuff will have to go to attic for storage.
<MutantTurkey> morning
<InHisName> Mutated and no mobile this morning ?
<MutantTurkey> technically I am always mobile now
<MutantTurkey> so I realized the mobile turkey was irrelevant
<MutantTurkey> I am free range!
 * MutantTurkey queues born to be wild on amarok
<InHisName> between lectures with profs, MutantTurkey ?    Hope you're not ignoring one now.
<MutantTurkey> InHisName: class starts right about now
<InHisName> anyone know lots about wireless access points and diff when advertisements say 150 MB or 300 or 450 ?
<InHisName> megabits
<MutantTurkey> yes
<MutantTurkey> don't listen to any, but cheapest one
<MutantTurkey> they are all poorly built and designed to last less than 5 years
<InHisName> whaddya have for wireless, mut
<InHisName> oh you're gone already
<jedijf> running 11.10
<MutantTurkey> oneiric is a pain in my buttox
 * MutantTurkey hides
<jedijf> so far treatring me better than woot....i want a bag of crap
<jedijf> font is funny
<jedijf> my irssi cursor is outlined
<jedijf> ok don't like cursor options
<JonathanD> BOC!
<jedijf> JonathanD: you coming down to release party?
<JonathanD> Hmm
<JonathanD> in the city?
<JonathanD> Thats halloween :/ we'll be camping.
<andrew> morning
<Sadin> jedijf i wish i could i only have learners permit and no way will my parents let me go down to philly on that lol
<jedijf> JonathanD: it's tomorrow
<jedijf> Sadin: maybe another event, this is a 21+ location
<Sadin> ah well i cant even go anyway
<MutantTurkey> Sadin: stuck with your permit too? meh
<MutantTurkey> jedijf: there are not 21+ locations i know of
<MutantTurkey> you mean 18+
<MutantTurkey> 18 you can get into bars
<jedijf> yeah but we don't want/need that drama either
<MutantTurkey> yeah understood
<jedijf> if you said you liked unity i may buy you a drink
<Sadin> i like unity but i am straight edge and refuse to drink :O
<JonathanD> oh!
<MutantTurkey> pfft unity sucks
<MutantTurkey> its like using a mac but worse
<jedijf> Sadin: no worries, me too!
<jedijf> and i am old
<MutantTurkey> I mean I genuinely tried to like it.
<Sadin> i enjoy unity but im using gnome3
<JonathanD> i dont hate it
<jedijf> MutantTurkey: you did not
<jedijf> 6 weeks is genuine try
 * Sadin wins used it since release of 11.04
 * Sadin is now on gnome3 though
<jedijf> see, i like unity better than gnome3, but that's because of usage
<Sadin> for "reasons" not because i hated unity but im using fedora on my laptop now
 * Sadin hides from ubuntu mob
<jedijf> gnome3 sits on a box that I rarely start x on
<Sadin> <3 ubuntu
<Sadin> but im an official member of the fedora design team jedijf :D
<jedijf> Sadin: it doesn't matter what distro you use; we have what no one else has, *community*
<Sadin> when you mean no one else what do you mean distros or loco teams
<jedijf> and if we weren't open-minded, wouldn't that be a little hypocritical
<Sadin> true very true
<jedijf> Sadin: the whole community 'thing' others have tried, but nothing is close
<jedijf> sure, nice wikis, good forums, busy irc, but rare release events and physical meatspacey stuff
<Sadin> jedijf i designed the banner for the main fedora website for the release of 16 :) its approved but onece its implimented ill get my own @fedoraproject.org email and contibuter benifits
<Sadin> jedijf by 'others' do you mean distros
<Sadin> O
<Sadin> :O
<jedijf> yes
<Sadin> ah well i have a reason for using fedora because the ubuntu design team is very hypocritical in the teams of open ness
<jedijf> or just bad timing
<Sadin> and i wanted to contibute to a distro in terms of design
<jedijf> people get touchy around release time
<Sadin> jedijf i guess i just like the way things are handled on fedoras better but i love the ubuntu OS more to be honest
<Sadin> fedoras design team*
<Sadin> ubuntu has the best community by far
<Sadin> :)
<jedijf> i thought the design team was a canonical thing
<Sadin> well you can submit things and they vote
<Sadin> the thing is thats not open i mean you can be one of the hundreds of people who submit say a wallpaper then 5 people vote and no one else besides the people who work for canonical can have a say really. as opposed to in fedoras where people can only vote if they are a member however anyone can opt to be a member as long as they rove them selves by completing a design task o their choise to take on. I like how fedora handles th
<Sadin> ings better but thats just my opinion doesnt make them better
<MutantTurkey> ubuntu is a corporate baby.
<MutantTurkey> almost as bad as microsoft imho
<Sadin> no never dont go there
<Sadin> :|
<MutantTurkey> they don't even mention that it is linux on the home page
<MutantTurkey> WHAT THE FUCK STOP TAKING CREDIT FOR DECADES OF WORK THAT YOU DIDN'T DO.
 * MutantTurkey throws change in the swear jar
<MutantTurkey> but seriously, respect is due where it is due
<Sadin> calm lol thats not how to handle things and yes your right
<Sadin> respect is due
<MutantTurkey> okay, now go to the "why it's free" page
<MutantTurkey> NOPE NOPE NOPE CHUCK TESLA THEY DON'T MENTION LINUX THERE EITHER
<MutantTurkey> apparently it's an operating system that was completely created by the glorious canonnical, which making design decisions that suck, and that all others distros have to follow.
<MutantTurkey> F THAT S***
<Sadin> caps isnt nessisary
<Sadin> and how old are you?
<Sadin> :O
<MutantTurkey> Sadin: 17, but it doesn't matter my age.
<Sadin> well you act alot younger :)
<MutantTurkey> ubuntu just makes me furious these days.
<MutantTurkey> going from ubuntu 7.10 to 11.10 is disgusting, it went from a free, open source GNU/Linux box that enabled productivity into some sort of cloud opreating system apparently entirely created by cannincal, forcing you into their poor design decisions
<MutantTurkey> meh.
<MutantTurkey> Sadin: duely noted, I do attempt to act more mature typically, but i make exceptions
<MutantTurkey> someone needs to slap them in the face
<MutantTurkey> and it should be the ubuntu community.
<Sadin> :P
<MutantTurkey> :|
<MutantTurkey> Sadin: zero laughs were had that day
<Sadin> now thats what i wanted to see and honest answer/opinion not all caps rage and swearing :P
<MutantTurkey> mark shuttle worth needs to jump some cliffs
<MutantTurkey> at least bill gates is a good guy
<Sadin> not in his early days
<MutantTurkey> relevant: http://i.imgur.com/DjqMN.jpg
<Sadin> thank god the government shut him down
<MutantTurkey> anyway, gotta go eat
<MutantTurkey> more on this later. thanks for tuning in folks!
<Sadin> lol
<jedijf> someone had too much occupyphilly
<jedijf> a rebuttal is in order
<jedijf> the default image is aimed at a non-technical desktop user, more like an average windows or mac user
<jedijf> those of us, who would like a more technical experience, would/should know to construct their system to their liking
<andrew> evening, jedijf
<jedijf> either by using the alternate install cli only (which provides desktop kernel) or the server install, and building up from there
<jedijf> rebuttal over
<jedijf> evening andrew
<jedijf> andrew: you coming down tomorrow? or climbing a rock or something
<andrew> Sorry, had other plans scheduled before I got word of tomorrow's gathering
<andrew> at least I got to see pleia2 last night
<jedijf> you will be missed
<jedijf> yeah, that was good
<andrew> I know :-/
<jedijf> i'm stealing her preso - i love openess
<SamuraiAlba> Good bacon to all!
<SamuraiAlba> Hiya, jedijf
<jedijf> hey SamuraiAlba
<jedijf> andrew: do you have calendar access?
<SamuraiAlba> How is it going, jedijf?
<jedijf> ubuntu-pa calendar access
<jedijf> SamuraiAlba: good, keep waking up
<jedijf> SamuraiAlba: and you?
<SamuraiAlba> Working in IT at the college, now
<jedijf> SamuraiAlba: great
<SamuraiAlba> Anyone have a use for several Cisco 3548 XL switches?
<andrew> jedijf: don't think so
<SamuraiAlba> Found em for under $40 EACH :)
<SamuraiAlba> 48 Port 10/100 Managed
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-10-13
<mikedep333> darnit, I would have taken/bought one of samuraialba's switches
<mikedep333> stupid twitter won't load ---> http://twitter.com/#!/Samuraialba
<MutantTurkey> "ubuntu is fully compatible with microsoft office"
<MutantTurkey> Sadin: more examples of how they take credit
<Sadin> lol
<MutantTurkey> actually, LibreOffice, with over 10 years of development and many thouseands of man hours are microsoft compatible
<MutantTurkey> mostly
<pavel__> hello
<MutantTurkey> hey
<mikedep333> MutantTurkey, it's mostly compatible with office 2003 formats
<mikedep333> last year at my fraternity house it had a terrible time dealing with new office 2010 documents
<MutantTurkey> yeah
<MutantTurkey> well thats that
<MutantTurkey> either way ubuntu is stealing credit
 * mikedep333 has a distaste for this general type of marketing
<MutantTurkey> yes
<InHisName> Hey jedijf, woot now has a Lenovo for only $300 - if woot is still burning a hole in your pocket . . . . . . .
<JonathanD> Good morning.
<rmg51> morning JonathanD
<JonathanD> hey rmg51
<JonathanD> how goes?
<rmg51> goes ok
<rmg51> as long as it doesn't rain tonight
<JonathanD> don't want rain?
<rmg51> Teddy doesn't like to get wet
<JonathanD> ah
<JonathanD> whats tonight?
<JonathanD> the releas4e party?
<rmg51> yep
<JonathanD> wonder if I could get the train down there in reasonable time...
<rmg51> it doesn't start till 6
<JonathanD> I would be late.
<rmg51> or whenever enough people show up :-/
<JonathanD> whats the addY?
<rmg51> 22
<rmg51> south 3rd
<rmg51> that should have been one line
<JonathanD> The train would get me there at 7.
<JonathanD> :/
<JonathanD> I don't get off til 5:30, theres a 5:40 train that would get there at 6:30, but I doubt I can make it to the station that fast.
<JonathanD> I'm going to hold my OWN release party.
<rmg51> sneek out early ;-)
<JonathanD> We have visitors today, not likely I can get away with that.
<JonathanD> And I already did tuesday.
<JonathanD> That was to get crissi and lyz to plug on time
<JonathanD> :P
<rmg51> sit a cardboard cutout of yourself at your desk
<JonathanD> heh :)
<rmg51> JonathanD:  if things go as usual, 7 won't be late
<JonathanD> rmg51: in that case I'll see what I can do.
<rmg51> I doubt many people will show at 6
<JonathanD> rmg51: the other side of it is when I get back, crissi and the kids need to come get me at the train station.
<JonathanD> and it's a school night.
<JonathanD> well fine then, be that way :p
<JonathanD> unless someone wants to give me a ride home
<rmg51> that was a dumb thing to do
<rmg51> I wanted to lower the volume (Fn + F5)
<rmg51> push F4 instead
<rmg51> that puts the lappy to sleep
<rmg51> dumb :P
<JonathanD> welcome back, rmg51
<JonathanD> rmg51: I can probably make it if someone can give me a ride back. Or if I can get back to NTC via train by 9ish.
<JonathanD> Kids have school, and they all have to come to pick me up.
<rmg51> I'm not sure where everyone who is coming lives
<rmg51> long way around for me to drive you home
<InHisName> late morning to u 2
<JonathanD> howdy InHisName
<JonathanD> rmg51: maybe I should just bring everyone ;)
<rmg51> JonathanD:  that might not work
<rmg51> it is a bar
<rmg51> with food
<rmg51> not sure about the kids
<JonathanD> oh :P
<JonathanD> well nevermind then.
<JonathanD> They could stand outside and sell lemonade though.
<InHisName> I doubt it will be a sweltering night - lousy lemonade sales time.
<jedijf> rmg51: bringing a laptop?
<jedijf> rmg51: if so, bring one that wouldn't do unity, i want to see 2d unity
<JonathanD> would a tablet PC be interesting?
<jedijf> JonathanD: always
<JonathanD> I'm still not sure I can make it, mind.
<JonathanD> rather, I can, but I might have to walk home :P
<jedijf> InHisName: thanks but i am holding out for an i5-7, prolly samsung
<JonathanD> when does 11.10 actually become available?
<jedijf> JonathanD: no rush, 6 months to play
<jedijf> today
<JonathanD> not yet, though, right?
<JonathanD> later today?
<jedijf> usually 11-12'ish
<JonathanD> ok
<jedijf> i have tues nights daily build
<jedijf> close enough
<JonathanD> possible to get to the NHSL from the release party?
<JonathanD> I could walk home from the bridgeport station I think.
<rmg51> jedijf: the only laptop I'm bringing is Teddy's ( System76)
<rmg51> and that can run Unity
<jedijf> JonathanD: don't sweat it, we'll do another release something when the disks arrive
<rmg51> you will have to wait till Sat for anything else
<rmg51> work time :P
<jedijf> i could try booting on this (van)
<JonathanD> jedijf: k. I'd like to bring the x200 around to play with.
<JonathanD> I'll have it dual booting windows 8 demo and 11.10
<waltman> morning
<JonathanD> hi waltman!
<waltman> yo
<pleia2> morning
<teddy-dbear> morning
<JonathanD> Morning teddy.
<teddy-dbear> and a big good morning to all the party goers :-D
<rmg51> 11.10 is now available
<knightzero> Good morning all.
<knightzero> I guess it's time to update my testing laptop.
<toggles> out yet?
<toggles> yup.. sweet..
<rmg51> (09:24:45 AM) rmg: 11.10 is now available
<InHisName> any upgrading right now ?   How is speed of bits going ?  Decent ?
<JonathanD> InHisName: fast!
<InHisName> Maybe I should upgrade now then?
<TheEvilPhoenix> did they finally release yet?
<JonathanD> InHisName: took about 10 minuts to get the iso
<JonathanD> not bad at all
<InHisName> I got a 'welcome to Ubuntu 11.10 Oneiric Ocelot'  pop up  with "Yes, Upgrade now " button   I don't think that does an iso download though.
<JonathanD> I'm doing a clean install on an x200 tablet PC
<JonathanD> hence hte iso
<JonathanD> the
<JonathanD> it's almost done.
<JonathanD> installing
<InHisName1> Well, I started it.  This is the soonest I have ever upgraded. Hope it goes well.
<JonathanD> InHisName1: is this on your primary machine?
<InHisName1> did a lotta preparetary stuff.  Now d/l 2,333Mb   3.6 hours.
<InHisName1> Yes doing main one first this time.
<JonathanD> Good luck ;)
<InHisName1> thanks
<InHisName1> fetching file 72 of 2467  4 hrs 3 minutes remain
<InHisName1> Now I have time for organizing my computer room in basement some more.  Uggh
<JonathanD> it took a picture of me
<JonathanD> :/
<rmg51> that's why I like to do upgrades from the alt disk
<InHisName1> now 362 of 2367   11 hours remaining !!!???!
<rmg51> bad time to upgrade from update manager
<InHisName1> 857 of 2367   4 hrs remaining
<rmg51> should have downloaded alt iso burned the cd and done the upgrade from the disk
<JonathanD> Well, it's installed
<JonathanD> Touch screen does not work.
<JonathanD> and I haven't found a concise answer on how to make it work yet.
<knightzero> Upgrade downloaded and installed on the testing laptop just a few minutes ago....I haven't even bothered to log in yet and test it out
<InHisName1> 1432 of 2367    1 day 13 hrs left
<rmg51> speeding right along :P
<rmg51> told you hours ago to use the alt disk
<InHisName1> like a slo mo comercial
<InHisName1> kids home, chore times.  Later (much)
<Can0beans> sup?
<JonathanD> howdy Can0beans
<pleia2> release party in a couple hours \o/
<rmg51> hour and a half
<pleia2> rmg51: it takes a while for stitch to do his hair
<rmg51> his hair or your hair?
<pleia2> his!
<teddy-dbear> I'm ready to go
<pleia2> hehe
<rmg51> time to shut down and get ready to PARTY :-D
<InHisName1> and I have to watch kids do their chores.   NOT, one is hurt and other is 'pirate that doesn't do anything at all' mode.   So I can drop in now an then after all.
<JonathanD> still no touch screen.
<jedijf> ok, i'm here
<jedijf> come on down
<JonathanD> You're the next contestant on the price is right!
 * mikedep333 is downloaded the new 1.5GB Ubuntu DVD
<mikedep333> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/11.10/release/
<mikedep333> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/11.10/release/ubuntu-11.10-dvd-amd64.iso.torrent
<mikedep333> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/11.10/release/ubuntu-11.10-dvd-amd64.iso.torrent
<mikedep333> whoops
<mikedep333> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/11.10/release/ubuntu-11.10-dvd-i386.iso.torrent
<pleia2> on our way out, we'll be down soon :)
<MutantTurkey> oh the party is today
<MutantTurkey> have fun everyone! stay safe ._.
<mikedep333> link?
<MutantTurkey> watch out for any rabid turkeys
<MutantTurkey> :x
<JonathanD> hows the party?
<JonathanD> are you all partying away?
 * mikedep333 does not feel like going into philly
<pleia2> release party \o/
<pleia2> lots of us here already :)
<andrew> have fun
 * GeekyAdam is there in spirit.
<GeekyAdam> who's drunk so far?
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-10-14
<InHisName1> Kids in bed, finally!   Howz the release party goin' ?
<InHisName1> 2344 of 2367   with 2 hr 35 min left !!    for a measly 43 files left.
<InHisName1> Hello DavidLevin
<knightzero> Am I the only one failing to see a screensaver function within 11.10?
<InHisName1> I'm not seeing 11.10 at all,       [yet]
 * waltman is (finally) home from the happy hour
<InHisName1> The happy hour is finished ?   Is it the UNhappy hour now ?
<pleia2> that was fun :)
<waltman> It was. I hadn't seen my buddy Phil in ages.
<waltman> But I was overdressed with that rain coat. It was a long humid walk in the rain back up the hill from my train station.
<waltman> So my Russian labmate, the one who has trouble with determiners, wrote back to thank me.
<waltman> "I just looked over your comments, and so far they all looked straight-forward to address."
<waltman> He also has issues with hyphenation.
<waltman> Coincidentally, I had several comments in the doc that "straightforward" is spelled without hyphens.
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Morning again.
<rmg51> JonathanD: you must have said that before I signed in
<rmg51> I got home to late to bother booting up last night
<rmg51> now I'm off to work
<yoda_van> wow....too much redbull
<jedijf> but worth it!
<InHisName1> I got error from dpkg  about grub-pc   and it didnot install it.   How to find the logs before I reboot and review it ?
<teddy-dbear> morning
<waltman> morning
<waltman> JonathanD: 3:13 isn't morning, it's night.
<JonathanD> it's morning.
<JonathanD> I go to sleep at night.
<JonathanD> I wake up in the morning.
<JonathanD> ;)
<waltman> I see.
<rmg51> morning isn't till at least 5am
<rmg51> you have to be close to sun rise
<InHisName1> where's all the grubbers at ?
<jedijf> pleia2: congrats on CC
<pleia2> thanks :)
<pleia2> I had a 5 day break
<pleia2> hehe
<pleia2> (not really, we've been working on wrapping things up)
<InHisName1> before I reboot the new 11.10, I need to fix grub to work right.  Install errors from dpkg.
<MutantTurkey> ubuntu upgrades always break stuff. safer to wait a few weeks till they fix that up
<jedijf> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<jedijf> upgrade worked flawlessly at party
<jedijf> on an eeeeeee pc
<jedijf> in 2 1/2 hours on bar wireless
<InHisName1> well my grub failed at 10.04 and 10.10 upgrades too.   Once I rebooted and that was LONG mess to fix up then.    THIS time I want to fix first before rebooting.
<jthan> I never had any issues upgrading.
<jedijf> InHisName1: that link holds /all/ the answers
<InHisName1> Looking at it....
<jedijf> InHisName1: so you haven't tried it yet?
<InHisName1> grub failed once last year because I tried rebooting first.   BAD choice.
<InHisName1> Now this error time want to fix grub first.
<MutantTurkey> whats the error
<InHisName1> Where to find logs of 11.10 upgrade and I might find full text of error that flew by detail window.
<jedijf> i would look in /var/log/apt/
<knightzero> Oh joy.....unity was happy on my laptop until I ran Compiz config.
<waltman> CC == Community Czarina?
<pleia2> ubuntu community council (it's the thing I was on before, I ran for re-election)
<InHisName1> Hmm seems most useful part I can find from grub2 site is boot-repair  which is done in advance of needing it.
<knightzero> Hmmm...unity 2d works, but standard with compiz is a no-go.  Too much of a headache to troubleshoot now, especially since gnome3 runs without a hitch.
<InHisName1> Lotta reading about upgrade grub to grub2.   That was done last spring  for either 10.10 or 11.04 fixing.
<InHisName1> Hmmm /var/log/apt/history.log   has ONE gargantuan string but no sign of an error from dpkg when installing grub during 11.10 upgrade.
<InHisName1> from dkpkg.log    --->status half-configured grub-pc 199-12ubuntu5
<InHisName1> what is 'half-configured' mean ?  that phrase is not in: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 or in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<InHisName1> someone suggested this:
<InHisName1> dpkg-reconfigure --force grub-pc
<InHisName1> aptitude upgrade
<InHisName1> did that, now is there a way to 'test grub' before booting up ?
<GeekyAdam> anyone here have any experience working with wordpress from the command-line?
<GeekyAdam> nvm
<GeekyAdam> (but thanks for all the help) ;]
<GeekyAdam> so you philly meetup peeps, how's 11.10? any crazy changes you liked/disliked?
<InHisName1> ummm its attempt to auto repair an error with grub that did not work ?
<GeekyAdam> :(
<JonathanD> So.
<JonathanD> I'm trying to get the touchscreen working on an x200 lenovo tablet, ubuntu 11.10
<JonathanD> I see it in dmesg as "wacom serial touchscreen"
<InHisName1> Yea!!!  My HP touchPad arrived   [WebOS]
<JonathanD> Google be failing me.
<InHisName1> did pleia2 fly off for CA already?
<jedijf> JonathanD: iirc there was something about wacom in release notes
<InHisName1> do I dare reboot and risk that grub is still not fixed yet ?    I don't know how to test that it is ok.
<JonathanD> jedijf: I shall check.
<InHisName1> kids home from school,  intermittent checking now.
<pleia2> http://gallery.ubuntupennsylvania.org/v/20111013/
<pleia2> from last night :)
<jedijf> ocelot needs a meeting
<pleia2> lol
<jedijf> celush
<jedijf> ocelush
<pleia2> nice one
<jedijf> fit right in
<pleia2> haha
<jedijf> that cd is soooo hot; the design team should steal that
<pleia2> he said it's up on spreadubuntu, I found one similar
<pleia2> http://spreadubuntu.org/en/material/packaging/ubuntu-1104-natty-narwhal-cddvd-labels
<pleia2> so maybe he doesn't have his 11.10 version up yet?
<jedijf> ahh, i thought it was an original
<pleia2> I am quite sure he's the one who uploaded it there
<pleia2> some light stalking of noelitonoelito seems to be our guy
<jedijf> yeah reverse launchpad rsvp hacking
<jedijf> good, new crowd
<pleia2> yeah :)
 * pleia2 frowns at loco directory not loading
<JonathanD> jedijf: haven't found anything in release notes.
<JonathanD> using: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricOcelot/ReleaseNotes
<jedijf> JonathanD: yeah, brain fail, too many lists....
<jedijf> JonathanD: dmesg give any hints?
<JonathanD> just the "hey this exists"
<JonathanD> input: Wacom Serial Touchscreen as /device..."
<Joe_CoT> pleia2, so you're an admin on DarkMyst, do you play anything on there?
<pleia2> Joe_CoT: nope, I joined ages ago when there when an internet radio station my ex-husband DJed on had a channel there
<Joe_CoT> ah
<Joe_CoT> so now you just admin for the hell of it?
<pleia2> the owner of the network figured out I was vaguely internet famous and asked me to help out
<Joe_CoT> haha
<pleia2> so yeah, I do support stuff and update the website, and sometimes bring the network back together after splits (that's harder now that I only have an oline on one server though)
<InHisName1> pleia2: is there a way to check out grub2 to validate that it is good before rebooting ? (and testing the HARD way, oops}
<pleia2> InHisName1: grub2 files are automatically generated, so you shouldn't have a problem
<InHisName1> During the upgrade I got a dpkg errror involving grub2.   I had errors similar to that in 10.04 and 10.10 and 11.04 also.   Rebooting was disaster, in 1104  I put in grub2.   Maybe some old pieces of old grub are giving it fits.
<InHisName1> I've done several things so far to fix it.
<InHisName1> A couple of command lines to re-run some fixing / install or whatever.
<InHisName1> Then I ran something called boot-repair  which ran some of the prior stuff again.
<pleia2> well if you need command line options it's hard to test that without the reboot, since you won't always know what you need with different kernels
<InHisName1> I just am not sure if grub2 is viable enough to boot successfully on first go or not.
<pleia2> I haven't had a problem with it yet
<InHisName1> I used to review the menu.lst and catch stuff there but its no longer used.
<InHisName1> I'm just a bit timid on daring myself to reboot / test grub, yet.
<InHisName1> hi _nomad
<_nomad> hiya
<_nomad> good to meet some of you at national mechanics yesterday
<jedijf> _nomad: indeed
<jedijf> even better that you followed up here
<_nomad> yeah
<_nomad> only sad that its a friday night on irc
<_nomad> haha
<jedijf> we'll pretend it's monday
<jedijf> rmg51: have any alts?
<InHisName1> hi Sadin & _nomad
<Sadin> hey InHisName
<_nomad> heya
<rmg51> jedijf: I have both 32 & 64 alt iso's
<rmg51> burned one of each
<InHisName1> my HP TouchPad wont start without wireless access.   9 Neighbors have it but all have passwords.
<mikedep333> InHisName1, sad, but not surprising
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-10-15
<InHisName1> kids asleep, finally - now back
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> 0/
<JonathanD> Whats up?
<JonathanD> Going to the store?
<rmg51> shortly
<rmg51> then to PACS
<JonathanD> ooh pacs
<rmg51> today jedijf is going to do his best to break Teddy's old laptop :P
<rmg51> which shouldn't be to hard for him :-D
<JonathanD> Maybe I should come see if someone can make my touchscreen work :/
<rmg51> that someone would be jedijf
<rmg51> he could just make it worse
<rmg51> he is known for that
<rmg51> but he does manager to fix things every once on a while
<JonathanD> heh :p
<rmg51> with him you always take your chances ;-)
<rmg51> he's not as bad as it sounds
<rmg51> a lot of it is a running joke
<rmg51> but as he will tell you himself, he learns by breaking things
<rmg51> time to go shopping
<JonathanD> have fun.
<jedijf> JonathanD: i have a few of my own to try
<JonathanD> touchscreens?
<jedijf> JonathanD: i did google some interesting stuff specifically for yours
<JonathanD> I wasn't finding much of use on google yesterday.
<JonathanD> jedijf: of course, I left it at work, too. so I probably can't do anything til monday.
<jedijf> does it work with pen
<JonathanD> unless I go get it.
<JonathanD> jedijf: nope
<jedijf> if i have a chance i find that link and you can try on monday, have to prepare for pacs, finish reapproval app
<jedijf> too much to do
<JonathanD> kk
<JonathanD> take care :)
<jedijf> its reported to work automagically with 9.04
<JonathanD> it did work with 9.04
<JonathanD> iirc
<JonathanD> works presently with the windows dev thing, too.
<InHisName1> quite the early conversations this morning
<JonathanD> So I know it's functional.
<JonathanD> hi InHisName1
<JonathanD> This is when the REAL work gets done.
<InHisName1> Hi, I got my HP touchPad a couple of weeks earlier than they promised.
<JonathanD> sweet.
<InHisName1> I have no wireless so it is not activated yet.
<JonathanD> oh you were mentioning that
<InHisName1> Hope I can do that at Giant at PACS today.
<JonathanD> InHisName1: go to pacs!
<JonathanD> yes
<JonathanD> tehre
<JonathanD> problem solved
<JonathanD> And if you can't get it to work bring it to me and I'll activate it and give it back to you next year.
<InHisName1> maybe.   Cept for using it at home, remember no wireless yet.
<JonathanD> Does it function without wifi?
<InHisName1> 'next year' ?
<JonathanD> </sarcasm>
<JonathanD> as in, I'll use it for a year, then give tit to you.
<InHisName1> the apps should function once activated.
<JonathanD> *it
<InHisName1> as long as they don't need internet to function.
<JonathanD> makes sense.
<InHisName1> tit ?
<JonathanD> *it
<InHisName1> I've been browsing for wireless routers and found a pretty decent one that has refurb pricing on eBay that's MUCH better than best new prices.
<JonathanD> Wait?
<JonathanD> all you need is a router?
<InHisName1> No - need wireless access point.
<InHisName1> want a few cat5 1gig sockets.
<InHisName1> someones awake bbl8tr
<InHisName1> wow, whomever, just went back to bed.  No whooping noises or anything.   I have a bit more time.
<beta0x64> goede morgen
<musetux> Greetings All!
<pleia2> hello musetux
<musetux> jedijf: Nat Mechs was a cool joint. It was nice to meet you. and thanks for all the info!
<JonathanD>  /249
<pleia2> yeah, they did a nice job handling the crowd, and it wasn't too loud to carry a conversation
<jedijf> musetux: it awesome to have you!
<pleia2> jedijf: btw http://princessleia.com/journal/?p=5157
<jedijf> pleia2: i saw earlier ty
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-10-16
<rmg51> jedijf:  Teddy's old laptop is now booting into 11.10
<rmg51> clean install
<jedijf> rmg51: awesome
<rmg51> not so awesome
<jedijf> pretend
<rmg51> I have atop panel and a blank white desktop
<rmg51> can't click on anything
<jedijf> try alt tab
<jedijf> on login screen what session was it?
<rmg51> nothing is showing on the desktop
<rmg51> all I can get is a blank white screen
<rmg51> nothing shows if I click on something
<rmg51> alt tab showed that two things are open but nothing is on the screen
<jedijf> log out, and see what session it's trying, try 2d then log back in
<rmg51> I'm rebooting now
<rmg51> 2d seems to be working
<jedijf> \o/
<rmg51> log in screen is different
<rmg51> top right corner is a little gear that you have to click to show options
<rmg51> no wireless
<jedijf> type drivers in the dash thingy 'additional drivers' should show up
<rmg51> doing that now
<rmg51> installing nvidia drivers
<rmg51> taking a long time to log out
<rmg51> booted into regular Ubuntu
<rmg51> which has wireless
<rmg51> and it works
<jedijf> so it's 3d untiy?
<rmg51> should be
<InHisName1> morning all
<InHisName1> OK, I rebooted.   grub seems OK.   Can't login though.
<InHisName1> Seems login is working for only 0.5 seconds though.   There is text on screen each line goes down one line but not a CR.   Last line says   -- Home is /home/testuser/.vnc/ubuntu:1.log
<InHisName1> I do cntrl-alt F2 and can log into term session.   I tail that log file    last item there is: Option "--login" is not longer supported in this version of gnome-terminal; you might want to create a profile with the desired setting, and use the new "--profile" option
<InHisName1> So, experts out there, where/how do I create this profile ?   btw /home/testuser   is not for the user I can login with - /home/rich is proper one,   It seems weird that /home/testuser shows up as last line when logging into gui as rich and not testuser.
<InHisName1> I checked /home/rich/.vnc/ubuntu:1.log    it has same line near end with same date.  There is one more line here -->Window manager warning: Log level 32: could not find XKB extension.
<InHisName1> I was still in testuser directory.   rich does not have any ubuntu:1.log or ubuntu:1.pid like testuser does.  Those files dated Oct 15 5:57pm   not today.    That time was about when login screen became available.
<InHisName1> seems .vnc login is for remote access login, so not sure why that is last message flashed on screen when logging in with 'rich'.
<InHisName1> Maybe I could shut down Ctrl-alt F7 gui and just try to 'manually' start gui from ctrl-alt F2, maybe could see more errors longer.
<InHisName1> Some google posts mention  switching lightgdm to gdm or autologin needs to be disabled.   I might have had autologin set in natty, so how to unset via terminal mode ?    searching meanwhile
<JonathanD> Morning.
<InHisName1> morning JonathanD
<InHisName1> I tried a fix for crashing nautilus at start:  apt-get remove nautilus-open-terminal but it was already not installed.
<InHisName1> someone put entry on ubuntuforums about a brief login and back to login prompt.  Suggest one of bugs filed may be involved.   I'll read further after church.
<InHisName> Hey!   I'm logged into my main computer now.
<InHisName> I fixed it by changing owner & group to rich from root for .Xauthority     I checked /home/testuser/.Xauthority and it was testuser for owner and group.
<InHisName> I don't know how the ownership and group got changed or why.   There were others suffering the same fate for Oneiric entered in ubuntuforums.
<InHisName> Well, off to church now.
<InHisName> never got into church, kids went ballistic.   911, police, long talks, etc. Now home in separate bedrooms for rest of day.   So to avoid giving them much attention, I'll be here on and off alot today.
<MutantTurkey> what!
<MutantTurkey> InHisName you can't j ust say that and then not tell the whole story
<InHisName> We are still writing for next few hours for DHS and others that need to know.   Sorry MutantTurkey but if we have a clever summary at end, maybe I can paste it to you when its completed.
<InHisName> Right now each of us is in separate places to relax the brain energies.   Similar to classic 'time out' but for everyone.
<MutantTurkey> oh boy
<MutantTurkey> Homeland Security?
<InHisName> So wife is crocheting, I am computing.   Check on kids for 1 minute each about 2x an hour.   VERY boring for them.   They 'loose' 29/30 of my attention.
<MutantTurkey> or Human Services...
<InHisName> pretty similar
<MutantTurkey> InHisName: did you upgrade to oneiric?
<InHisName> HomeBound security
<MutantTurkey> ah
<InHisName> yes, was VERY reluctant to reboot.   warnings of grub upgrade errors.
<InHisName> Did several fixes for grub2 and this morning gambled on rebooting.
<MutantTurkey> irrelevant http://imgur.com/UDX7T
<InHisName> Couldn't login main user.    guest could !
<InHisName> Then tried Ctrl-Alt-F2  I could log in there.
<InHisName> Gui problem.    Posted buncha stuff here this early morn.
<InHisName> Finally stumbled on ubuntuforums entry that described me exactly.
<InHisName> At login prompt, I type in password.  I see screen with text lines, down line (no cr) more line, etc.  There were several suggestions but one said the .Xauthority file had wrong owner and group.   Yep, mine was root root.   Changed to rich rich.   Now it works.
<MutantTurkey> nice
<MutantTurkey> well at least that was resolved
<MutantTurkey> I have thesixtyone(like pandora) website in a full screen browser, with no borders, set below all my windows
<MutantTurkey> so my background is my music player!
<MutantTurkey> http://imagebin.org/179326
<MutantTurkey> look its so pretty
<MutantTurkey> :x
<InHisName> izzat your dad or anyone you know in the website, MutantTurkey ?
<InHisName> Have you noticed when mouse hovers over somthing, that after a few seconds it DOES it without any clicking ?
<MutantTurkey> wait what?
<MutantTurkey> InHisName:no that guy in the background is the artist that is playing
<MutantTurkey> :)
<InHisName> calvin@boxi: etc.
<MutantTurkey> oh thats me
<MutantTurkey> ?
 * MutantTurkey so confused
<InHisName> must be www.colinrossmusic.com fella
<MutantTurkey> yeah
<InHisName> Just noticed it was really wide picture with words hidden off my window
<MutantTurkey> :)
<InHisName> Its my mouse  or mouse driver.    Hovering the arrow or hand pointer fills up with orange and 'clicks' for me !
<InHisName> Checked mouse settings but found nothing about it yet.
<jedijf> < akgraner> hey if you are now using Ubuntu 11.10 can you run system testing and submit your  system to Ubuntu Friendly :-)  let me know if you need more information and I'll  get you the HOw to participate links
<jedijf> 13:42 < akgraner> we need some more submissions
<jedijf> 13:42 < akgraner> Ubuntu Friendly is now in Beta :-)
<jedijf> 13:43 < akgraner> and we have a Web Site and stuff too - If you run into issues or have comments  please file  bugs as well :-)  Please and Thank you! --akgraner
<jedijf> http://107.20.216.30/participate/
<jedijf> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RruePy-cNNI
<jedijf> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-friendly-squad
<InHisName> how do I shut off 'hover-click' its driving me bonkers.
<InHisName> Now I found it, under 'system settings'  --   'universal Access'  pointing and clicking tab --> hover-click on/off.
<InHisName> Ahhhh much better
<rmg51> well, I think my old laptop is done for :P
<rmg51> maybe not
<rmg51> jedijf: just finished playing with my old laptop
<rmg51> 11.10 is installed and using xfce :-D
<rmg51> 2 down 2 to go
<InHisName> rmg51: can you 'hover' the mouse arrow over a link in browser or something ?   Is 'hover-click' enabled in your installation ?  about 5 seconds hover to ghost the click for me.
<rmg51> InHisName you seem to be the only one with those issues
<InHisName> So its not really being set for everyone.   Real annoying.  Now its fine in off state.
<_nomad> howdy
<jedijf> _nomad: good evening
<TheEvilPhoenix> sup
<_nomad> anyone out there use f.lux and have issues movin to 11.10?
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-10-08
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples
<JonathanD> hi teddy-dbear
<teddy-dbear> o/
<waltman> Morning peoples, bears
<InHisName> Morning bears, and peoples too !
<ChinnoDog> rawr
<ChinnoDog> I am cold
<InHisName> then put on a sweater
<ChinnoDog> I am
<ChinnoDog> I am in a country house. It is freezing in here.
 * ChinnoDog grows icicles
<JonathanD> jedijf: you mean hive?
<JonathanD> hive has a table, not fosscon :P)
<JonathanD> :)
<jedijf> oh, i asked you and i thought you said you had a table
<jedijf> too many you's
<JonathanD> jedijf: I'm going with hive table :)
<JonathanD> But I'm planning on bringing both my fosscon stuff and the ubu cds
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-10-09
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Morning.
<waltman> Morning.
<JonathanD> Hey walt.
<waltman> Yo.
<JonathanD> Whats new?
<JonathanD> We need to go eat at that place some time.
<waltman> Oh, you know, York, Jersey, Brunswick. Same old, same old.
<waltman> Yes, yes we should.
<waltman> Wow, the PHB got the punchline in today's Dilbert!
<JonathanD> :)
<JonathanD> Hows work?
<waltman> So far so good.
<waltman> In typical Drexel fashion, after working for a week I need to apply for my job today. :)
<waltman> Due to bureaucracy is just showed up on their jobs website over the weekend.
<JonathanD> Nicely done.
<waltman> unfortunately I can't get paid or get on the health insurance plan until I'm in the system.
<waltman> It's all supposed to be retroactive, but I'd like to get this out of the way.
<InHisName> Yes, ASAP.   I might even believe they could say:  Ooops, the opening just got canceled, bye.
<MutantTurkey> finally ordered a new lid for my x220
<MutantTurkey> but now the x1's look so hot :[
<jedijf> MutantTurkey: wb
<MutantTurkey> thanks :)
<jedijf> lost in reddit or school?
<MutantTurkey> I haven't been around because for some reason my irc client stopped spawning by default
<MutantTurkey> so i finally set it back up
<MutantTurkey> lol
<MutantTurkey> also reddit and school
<MutantTurkey> I'm reading the iliad for school, suprisingly it's quite good.
<MutantTurkey> jedijf: also we got my dad that T61 and he loves it
<jedijf> great machines
<MutantTurkey> yeah it's great
<MutantTurkey> I kind of getting sick of my x220 since it's so small, I just keep wanting to use a bigger laptop. I think I'm going to give my mom the x220 and buy a T420 or something
<MutantTurkey> jedijf: what's been up around here?
<MutantTurkey> jedijf: have you seen alex around? I forget his nick
<rmg51> lamalex:
<jedijf> no he means asimov
<jedijf> MutantTurkey: did you see the story about his app?
<MutantTurkey> what app?
<MutantTurkey> asmov
<jedijf> i take that as a no
<MutantTurkey> his app?
<MutantTurkey> was it the 9/11 responder thing?
<jedijf> http://www.pottsmerc.com/article/20120814/FINANCE01/120819745/father-son-duo-create-app-that-notifies-emergency-responders-on-the-sly
<jedijf> MutantTurkey: yeah
<MutantTurkey> yeah I saw the facebook pace
<MutantTurkey> page
<MutantTurkey> how do you test that out lol?
<jedijf> http://www.webbsg.com/
<MutantTurkey> I saw the page on facebook - did you "like" it?
<MutantTurkey> the website...yeah alex needs to work on his design
<MutantTurkey> jedijf: also the app does like "1 click calling" remember speed dial?
<jedijf> i think it does other stuff too
<MutantTurkey> hopefully :)
<lamalex> 250
<lamalex> hah whoops
<MutantTurkey> 250 250 250 250 250
<MutantTurkey> going onceee
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-10-10
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> hey rmg51
<rmg51> o/
<waltman> Morning.
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples
<InHisName> 4am ?  JonathanD you are up extra early, today.
<InHisName> 5am pretty early for you too, rmg51
<InHisName> Good Morning everybody
<JonathanD> Yeah, a bit.
<rmg51> normal for me
<jedijf> release party?
<jedijf> 8 days left til release
<rmg51>  can't do anything in the evening
<ChinnoDog> morning
 * ChinnoDog reminisces about 4.3gb server class SCSI drives and 400MB tape backups
<ChinnoDog> thems were the days
<JonathanD> You are welcome to continue using those things.
<ChinnoDog> I don't have them anymore. The 4.3gb server drive came with a 5 year warranty. Around year four the server became loud with a metallic whirring sound. Each time I would boot up my computer it would hesistate more before finally spinning up. Eventually it became really slow and then stopped spinning up altogether. I replaced it under RMA but it was long obsolete.
<ChinnoDog> It was a double height 3.25" drive
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-10-11
<ChinnoDog> @crickets
<InHisName> Chirip chirip chirip
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Morning.
<waltman> morning
<rmg51> bye
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples
<InHisName> Morning, rmg51, teddy-dbear, waltman, JonathanD
<JonathanD> hi InHisName
<waltman> Is Windows 7's response to an unresponsive network drive to prevent you from waking up from sleep?
<waltman> At least, I couldn't wake up, and after I rebooted there were some network drives down.
<waltman> could be coincidence.
<MutantTurkey> New trinity desktop release today :)
<MutantTurkey> http://www.trinitydesktop.org/newsentry.php?entry=2012.10.11
<ChinnoDog> waltman: No, it just won't be connected after waking up. That isn't to say that it isn't possible for a sysadmin to do something that causes a stricter dependency on the drive such as placing a user's home directory on a remote share.
<waltman> Well, the sysadmin would be me :)
<waltman> all these crazy drive letters, I don't know wtf is going on :(
<ChinnoDog> Stop making drive letters
<waltman> I wish I could stop using WIndows :(
<ChinnoDog> Good luck with that
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-10-12
<Samuraialba> good bacon to all and to all some good bacon!
<waltman> mmm, bacon
<ChinnoDog> bacon.
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Morning rmg51
<rmg51> o/
<JonathanD> Whats up?
<rmg51> us
<rmg51> just reading the paper and getting ready for work
<JonathanD> Indeed.
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples
<InHisName> Chilly Morning
<JonathanD> waltman: crissis boss had old floppies.
<JonathanD> Both kinds.
<waltman> Nice. Unfortunately we don't have any new Philly++ meetups on the schedule :(
<waltman> Dave (the guy who runs it) was sick. Hopefully we'll have one sometime this month.
<ChinnoDog> Speaking of meetups.... release party?
<waltman> When's the release?
<JonathanD> Oct 26. we are talking about windows 8, right? ;)
<ChinnoDog> Oct. 18. Quantal Quetzal. :-p
<waltman> JonathanD++
<Joe_CoT> so unity flipped out a bit this morning. It insists that instead of running firefox, I'm actually running minefield 3.5. It's firefox that's loaded, and minefield isn't even installed, but the launcher keeps showing minefield
<ChinnoDog> Yuck, Unity. And Metro. Neither one of those belong on a desktop computer.
<Joe_CoT> unity works pretty well in general
<ChinnoDog> If Google could release and Android overlay for Win8 that would be marginally better, but only if it integrates with the desktop the way Metro does not.
<Joe_CoT> but it's got its flaws. Like, say, randomly deciding that I'm actually running a 6 year old browser
<Joe_CoT> 47 people have viewed my topic on the ubuntu forums, and no replies
<ChinnoDog> link
<Joe_CoT> lol, I don't need random replies, thank you
<jedijf> install and launch minefield; report back
<Joe_CoT> I don't even know if minefield 3.5 would install
<Joe_CoT> the unmet dependencies would probably be ridiculous
 * ChinnoDog stalks Joe_CoT on the forums
<Joe_CoT> ha!
<Joe_CoT> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2070302 =P
<ChinnoDog> I already found it
<InHisName> Install can be a minefield sometimes
<jedijf> ChinnoDog: i asked about release party 2 or 3 days ago - no responses
<rmg51> I answered
<rmg51> I said I can't do anything in the evening
<jedijf> correct - i saw that, i shouldn't have said NO responses
<JonathanD> Where, when, how?
<InHisName> jedijf: time for another halloween party in Jenkintown ?    Will turkey still have problem attending ?
<jedijf> InHisName: i think we should move it around to hit people - last party in cc had different crowd - i was thinking ne or bensalemish
<InHisName> Has it been in NJ yet ?
<jedijf> nope
<JonathanD> Unrelated, but would anyone like to go play pinball again?
 * waltman *YAWNS*
<waltman> JonathanD: I might be up for it.
<JonathanD> I think we should do that.
<JonathanD> http://geeknic.org/?p=84
<waltman> Is the place still open?
<waltman> Are any of his pinball machines still working? :)
<JonathanD> i will check
<JonathanD> appears to still be open
<JonathanD> plaza azteca tonight
<waltman> yay
<waltman> I think I'm going to have some leftover chili.
<mikedep333> hey guys
<mikedep333> long time no chat
<mikedep333> I'm setting up samba4 from git right now (4.0.0RC2)
<mikedep333> although much has changed with samba since 3.x, I have to say I really love the RHEL documentation
<mikedep333> https://access.redhat.com/knowledge/docs/en-US/Red_Hat_Enterprise_Linux/6/html/Deployment_Guide/ch-File_and_Print_Servers.html#samba-rgs-overview
<mikedep333> it seems like their "Deployment Guide" should be renamed to "System Administrators' Guide"
<mikedep333> it covers configuring like everything
<mikedep333> https://access.redhat.com/knowledge/docs/en-US/Red_Hat_Enterprise_Linux/6/html/Deployment_Guide/index.html
<mikedep333> and yes, I am aware of the moderate amount of differences with Ubuntu
<mikedep333> (e.g., the service/job management commands)
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-10-13
<JonathanD> hi mikedep333
<mikedep333> hi JonathanD
<mikedep333> I'm watching this now: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yhQIVXrCd68
<JonathanD> Good evening.
<mikedep333> you too
<JonathanD> cool
<mikedep333> wow, this RH Virtualization Manager really wants you to migrate from VMWare
<InHisName> Hello,  when booting linux on my router, I see hda being checked then, hdd, has issues with 3 or four LOOOONG waits for each to fail.   hdd does not exist.   Later it checks hda1 then checks sda1 and goes on.  Where do I look in the startup parts for where it thinks there is a hdd drive ?
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> hey rmg51
<rmg51> o/
<waltman> Morning.
<InHisName> Morning
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-10-14
<rmg51> Morning
<Samuraialba> Good bacon to all!
<waltman> mmm, bacon
<Samuraialba> How is it going, Waltman?
<waltman> OK, but it would be better if I had some bacon.
<waltman> Or at least some coffee.
<waltman> How about you?
<Samuraialba> Sorry had to RUN afk
<Samuraialba> Things are going well.  3.67GPA atm
<JonathanD> Afternoon.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-10-07
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Morning.
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys and everything else
<ChinnoDog> morning
<JonathanD> Morning ChinnoDog
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-10-08
<HowdyDoody> Evening
<poppeye> hey all, does andrew hang out here anymore?
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> o/
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys and everything else
 * ChinnoDog yawns loudly
 * adom burps.
<adom> 'Scuse me.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-10-09
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanS> Morning.
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-10-10
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Morning.
<waltman> morning
<JonathanD> Hi waltman
<waltman> hey
<waltman> where'd you go for breakfast yesterday?
<waltman> Or was it Monday morning with C's parents? I lost track.
<JonathanD> waltman: just mcds in consh.
<JonathanD> waltman: because I had to be at work. But they were late so I missed them.
<JonathanD> Theres not a lot of options on that side of the river.
<waltman> not since that Bistro place closed :(
<waltman> I guess you could've gone to that Jewish deli place.
<waltman> Michael's.
<waltman> Anyway, speaking of breakfast...
<JonathanD> Michaels in kop?
<waltman> yes
<waltman> I think they do breakfast there.
<JonathanD> they do.
<JonathanD> kinda out of the way for me to make it to work, though.
<JonathanD> we ate there the other night.
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys and everything else
<JonathanD> Morning teddy-dbear
<teddy-dbear> hi JonathanD
<waltman> JonathanD: There's also a Panera hiding in one of those strip malls near the mall.
<waltman> but I figured you'd go to that place in Bridgeport.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-10-11
<rmg51> Morning
<waltman> Morning?
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs,turkeys and everything else
<JonathanD> hi
 * ChinnoDog yawns
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-10-12
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> hi
<rmg51> o/
<waltman> Morning
<ChinnoDog> afternoon
 * adom waves.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-10-06
<InHisName> lazypower|Travel: is on the move
<lazypower|Travel> o/
<lazypower|Travel> Allo from Brussels
<lazypower|Travel> ChinnoDog: which base is Ubuntu Studio on?
<lazypower|Travel> that would 100% be from the repository config.
<lazypower|Travel> ergo: /etc/apt/sources.list
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys, hamsters and everything else
<ChinnoDog> lazyPower|Sprint: 14.04
<lazyPower|Sprint> interesting. Probably worth filing a bug @ ubuntu studio w/ the attached brokenness
<ChinnoDog> lazyPower|Sprint: I switched source repositories and wiped out my apt indexes and downloaded packages and found that the issue is a package that is broken that is preventing upgrade of kernel-lowlatency
<ChinnoDog> The atheros based wifi is not working and I want to upgrade the kernel before I attempt to do anything else.
<jjmiv> morning
<ChinnoDog> morning
<jjmiv> ChinnoDog: i need to turn sounds back on in irc :(
<jthan> JonathanD: Do you guys use zenoss to monitor windows clients at all?
<JonathanD> nope
<JonathanD> dont have any windows clients
<JonathanD> jthan: ^^
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-10-07
<lazyPower|Sprint> ChinnoDog: makes sense
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples,dogs, turkeys, hamsters and everything else
<ChinnoDog> morning
<ChinnoDog> Windows 8.1 runs remarkably fast on KVM.
<jthan> JonathanD: :-/ Figures
<ChinnoDog> I am backing up my Windows drive from Ubuntu while Windows is running. That is neat.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-10-08
<waltman> ChinnoDog: You go!
<ChinnoDog> I realize how lame that sounded now. I'm not backing it up over SMB. Crashplan doesn't support backups of remote drives. I mounted the NTFS volume read-only since my Windows VM is using it.
<jthan> Lol
<jthan> ChinnoDog: I backed something up once.
<pleia2> jthan: ^5
<jthan> Did I break the CoC?
<pleia2> that was a high 5
<jthan> I know.
<pleia2> it made me lol
<jthan> But I was just asking since I was a smart alec
<jthan> ^^ see that censorship.
<jthan> How do I not have an ubuntu membership yet?
<jthan> lol
<jthan> I'm glad you thought it was humorous. Now I killed the moment.
<pleia2> do you work on ubuntu? :P
<jthan> I used to provide enough support for ten men and women!
<waltman> pleia2: Did you survive your two days of summer?
<pleia2> waltman: it's coming back this weekend!
<waltman> OH NOES!
<pleia2> high of 90 on Sunday, goodness
<pleia2> also, I don't know how to watch baseball
<waltman> hah
<waltman> But I thought you'd become an A's fan!
<pleia2> I mean, I don't understand where you can watch it, blackouts and things confuse me
<pleia2> does it come over the air?
<waltman> It's been odd. Most of the games have been on obscure cable stations.
<pleia2> that's annoying, I don't have cable :(
<pleia2> there is an MLB app for my tv, that costs like $5424243 for a season
<waltman> It's mostly been on TBS and something called "Fox Sports 1"
<jthan> That's not that expensive.
<waltman> pleia2: AND you can't use it to watch the local team.
<pleia2> I was in a hotel recently and learned that there is a station called FXX now
<pleia2> waltman: what!
<pleia2> see
<waltman> pleia2: My suggestion -- go to a bar
<pleia2> I shall continue to watch the game by listening to street noise and refreshing google search for "giants"
<pleia2> thought about it, but I don't like going to bars alone :(
<pleia2> drunk people always talk to me
<waltman> the games are probably also being broadcast locally on an old-fashioned technology called "radio"
<pleia2> I have a radio!
<waltman> yay!
<pleia2> it's part of my mp3 player, I can hook it up to my speaker
<waltman> think of it as an earthquake preparedness drill!
<pleia2> lol
<pleia2> oh no, it's only got an FM tuner
<pleia2> ooh, maybe 101.9fm
<waltman> http://www.giants.com/media-vault/Giants-Radio-Network.html
<waltman> oops, that's football!
<waltman> wrong sportsball!
<waltman> http://sanfrancisco.giants.mlb.com/sf/schedule/radioaffiliates.jsp
<waltman> anyhow, just flip around the dial and see if you can get the game in
<pleia2> haha
<pleia2> I don't find an fm station
<waltman> so you don't have cable?
<pleia2> no, I haven't had cable since 2001
<waltman> that makes it hard to watch sportsball!
<pleia2> I didn't care before
 * pleia2 headscrach
<pleia2> surely I have an AM tuner around here somewhere
<waltman> surely you could pick one up for a few bucks at a drugstore, no?
<waltman> or...you could sit in the car and listen to it there!
<pleia2> hehe
<pleia2> walgreens is still open... brb
<waltman> good luck! I'm heading to bed. Good night!
<pleia2> OUT! OMG!
<pleia2> oh sorry, maybe I should go to us-ca :)
<pleia2> tsk, only the socal people are around
<jthan> I'm around!
<pleia2> ok, top of the 9th, only 2 outs to go!
<jthan> W00000
<pleia2> now only 1
<pleia2> strike 2!!
<pleia2> this is killer
<jthan> Are you listening to the game? lol
<pleia2> yes :)
<jthan> I love it.
<jthan> American as it gets.
<pleia2> gosh darnit, walk
<pleia2> WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOo
<jthan> It appears the people around me were just watching the same game.
<pleia2> haha
<pleia2> yay giants :)
<pleia2> I should turn off the radio now, because now they're just going all blah blah blah
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys, hamsters and everything else
<ChinnoDog> morning
<teddy-dbear> o/
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-10-09
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys, hamsters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-10-10
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys, hamsters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-10-06
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-10-07
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-10-08
<rmg51> Morning
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-10-09
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-10-10
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<InHisName> Afternoon
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-10-11
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<icey> ahoy
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-10-12
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<icey> ahoy
<Forge> Grargh. I mean, G'mornin to you, too.
<lazyPower> \o
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-10-13
<icey> ahoy
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-10-14
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<icey> ahoy
<teddy-dbear> o/
<ChinnoDog> morning
<lazyPower> o/
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-10-15
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> off to PACS
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-10-16
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-10-09
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-10-10
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<swift110> sup guys
<ChinnoDog> sup swift110
<swift110> hey ChinnoDog how are you
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-10-11
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-10-12
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-10-13
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-10-14
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-10-15
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<Xanifer> hey, new to ubuntu. any suggestions on where to start learning?
#ubuntu-us-pa 2019-10-07
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2019-10-08
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2019-10-09
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2019-10-10
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2019-10-11
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2019-10-12
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<waltman> Big news in ubuntu this week! https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2019/10/a-detailed-look-at-ubuntus-new-experimental-zfs-installer/
<waltman> Seems odd to me that this would come out right before the 19.10 release.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2019-10-13
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
